# SportCastUSA Fisherman's Casting Competition



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Just wanted to give everybody here a heads up so interested parties can mark their calendars.

SportCastUSA is going to host a Fisherman's Casting Competition on June 17th, 2006 in Marlton, NJ. 

We are only in the planning stages right now, discussing the possible age and tackle divisions, events etc,. We are toying with the idea of a 2oz metal event , casters choice plug event, weight and small bait kingfish style rig and weight and chunk striper/bluefish style rig event.

If there is interest, a team competition would really be fun with tackle shops, fishing clubs and even the fishing webboards entering teams.

It will be, to borrow from drag racing, a "_run what ya brung_" day of fun. All casting will be done with fishing tackle, no tournament casting tackle allowed and the casting will be open to any and all.

Suggestions will be gladly considered, what would fishermen like to see / do in such an event?


----------

